# Weird Cereal



## bottles_inc (Mar 26, 2021)

This is how I keep the toppers I find. Every time I find a new one I plink it in there. The bowl's N. C. Hotel porcelain I dug. The spoon's the oldest and the best I've found. Gonna need a bigger bowl eventually. Anyone else have a weird way to display?


----------



## Timelypicken (Mar 26, 2021)

At first when I saw the title I thought it was going to be some stupid scammer and it was going to be a picture of limited edition bbq cereal box. Lol. Nice display


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 26, 2021)

If you consumed that bowl of cereal it would probably stop you up.


----------



## matthew lucier (Mar 28, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> View attachment 222194
> View attachment 222195
> 
> This is how I keep the toppers I find. Every time I find a new one I plink it in there. The bowl's N. C. Hotel porcelain I dug. The spoon's the oldest and the best I've found. Gonna need a bigger bowl eventually. Anyone else have a weird way to display?


A weird display you say? How about a 1960's "TICKET TO THE MOON." With a needle and a spoon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew lucier (Mar 28, 2021)

matthew lucier said:


> A weird display you say? How about a 1960's "TICKET TO THE MOON." With a needle and a spoon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All dug items and I forgot to mention it is a 'used ticket". Novelty of course. Folk art and nothing more. 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palani (Mar 31, 2021)

Breakfast of champions!!


----------

